# Borski's Redfish Slider



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is one of my favorite flies and you did a really nice job on it. We use them here in Jacksonville in the shallow creeks, because they push so much water. 

Do the eyes hang up in the weeds in the lagoon?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks. It really depends on how bad the grass is. Usually the fly does great. Sometimes the grass is so thick you couldnt cast a solid tapered leader with no fly on it and bring it back weedless ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks really nice Aaron!  I don't think I have any grizzly hackle, so I'll need to get some before trying. Appreciate the post. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You dont technically have to use grizzly. I have used solid brown, tan, and olive before. Just use what you have in natural colors and you will be fine.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Just whipped one up for tomorrow...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet. If you catch some fish post up the pics ;D


----------

